# Z-2300 and Z-5500 sub question



## Funtoss (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi guys, can a Z-2300 control pod (remote) play or power up the Z-5500 subwoofer?

Z-2300 Remote







Z-5500 Subwoofer






Thanks in advance for helping guys


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 21, 2011)

Bump, guys i really need help because i m going to buy a Z-5500 sub without the pod or speakers for cheap though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2011)

not recommended. the control pod of the 5500 and the 2300 are just too different. if you plugged it in you'd probably end up frying either the speakers or wired remotes.

they sell them in different packages for a reason you know, and and not just for the difference in  prices between the 2 setups


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2011)

dont do it, they are way, way too different. the control pod on the z5500's got 4 analogue inputs, optical in, coax in, and a full on digital control for all the channels/inputs/dolby effects. no way in hell is it compatible with a simple analogue volume control from the Z2300's


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay Thanks guys, i just wanted to see if it would work or not? so i m not buying it anymore


----------

